# Official recommend a taxidermist thread



## Milkman

This thread is here for members to post their favorite taxidermist shop.  This IS NOT a place for advertising by Taxidermy shops.

 Members should post any information like shop name, address, phone number, website, game they will mount, pictures, etc.  Dont make posts just saying something like "Joe Schmo in Lizella does a good job"
Give us a name, street address and phone number at least.

This IS NOT a thread to discuss taxidermy or your opinion of a shop someone else has posted. This thread is to inform other forum members of the known good taxidermy shops in their area that a member has done business with and would recommend.

Posts made that are not compliant with the rules outlined above will be removed and infractions awarded.


----------



## rnelson5

In or around Augusta I would take a deer, turkey, fox, etc. to Larry Stewart Wildlife Arts.www.larrystewartswildlifeart.com

I take all of my ducks to Bob Vigar at Backwaters Waterfowl taxidermy. I have pictures from both. If anybody is interested I can post a pic. 706-799-4817


----------



## erniesp

Chris Fortner at Fortner Taxidermy. Great work and a great guy. His shop is in Covington. 770-480-5241

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/


----------



## Bullhound

True Life Creation-Spring Creek Rd. Bainbridge, GA.  

Owner-Gary Braswell  229-243-1101

Gary is a good guy that does great work.  I would recommend him to anyone.  

He also makes some of the best jalepeno/cheese sausage I've ever eaten!


----------



## bross07

Thomasville GA area:
 Harden's Taxidermy
128 East Jackson Street
Thomasville, GA 31792
(229) 226-3253


----------



## ALPHAMAX

Woody's Taxidermy Studio
Place page 
2 Airport Rd , Baldwin, GA 30511
30511
(706) 778-2593


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Brad Jones Taxidermy
4755 Peeksville Road
McDonough, GA 30252
(678) 432-6694

Does really good work at reasonable prices.


----------



## bdbd333

*Beech Creek Taxidermy*

Maxwell Pentecost in Winder, Ga is the best I have used yet. His business is Beech Creek Taxidermy. All his information is on his site http://beechcreektaxidermy.webs.com/ I gave my head to him last year in the middle of November and had it back by the end of January.


----------



## lungbuster123

Richardson's Taxidermy
Robin Richardson
(404) 909-2775


Im not sure on the address, but you can call him because he picks up at different places. You can also contact him on here...this is the link to his profile.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=32472


Robin mounted these two for my brother and they turned out awesome! Great price and great work.


----------



## John-John 325 WSM

*Taxidermist in Dooly County*

Turkey Creek Taxidermy
458 Main Street
Byromville, GA
Phone: 478-244-9032

Turkey Creek does deer, fish, turkeys, ducks, geese, and small mammals.


----------



## SuperDan

Ray Knight
Alcovy Taxidermy
www.AlcovyTaxidermy.com
Ray does it all including the Camo Dipping Skull Mounts! Check out his website for Photos of his work and pricing!


----------



## C Cape

Creekside Taxidermy
141 Salem Church Drive SW
Milledgeville, GA 31061
(478)452-4510

Deer, Turkey, Small Game


----------



## michael_M

Little taxidermy
Shannon little
(229)938-9303
Shannon has moved to his house and does awesome work use to be at Huey taxidermy in cordele he did my mount in my avatar and has just got done with my sons fish.
Brian Fennell is also turning out great mounts in Arabi ga give him a call (229)406-1076 he lives on 1st street in Arabi him and his brother Terry is very good guys and has a great turn around.


----------



## cjc

Anyone who appreciates quality work and wants to sit down in their trophy room to admire and reminisce about how hard and  how many long hours it took you to kill that trophy of a lifetime should with no doubt give Kevin Batson a call, and the opportunity to "bring that animal back to life." He is a great guy to deal with and will go out of his way to give you exactly what you want and deserve in your mount. He is also USDA approved so any of you guys hunting out of the country, will have no problems getting your trophies back, as he will take care of everything through customs.

Batson's Taxidermy
1211 Elder Ridge Drive
Bishop, Ga 30621
706 310-9353
Kevin Batson

Good Luck this fall, fellow hunters!!!


----------



## dogesco

SW Georgia - Go to Dawson

Bob Miles Taxidermy 
1491 Kennedy Pond Rd
Dawson, GA 39842-3434
(229) 623-5285

Great folks. Take all of our deer processed and mounted there. They are really friendly, professional, and do awesome work. 

They have lots of mounts in a room for you to look at and will help you decide what you want done.

I have had shoulder mounts done there and tanned hides.

Don't hesitate to go see them.

I drive my deer from Worth Co all the way to Dawson (hour and half drive roughly) if that tells you anything!


----------



## TCBuster

I have used Bradley's Taxidermy in Newnan for about 20 years now.  Steve has mounted numerous whitetails, an elk, a brown trout, and a wood duck for me and my son through the years.  Not only is Steve a great artist, but he is alot of fun to be around as well.

www.bradleystaxidermy.com


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Jake Rowe Taxidermy 
Watkinsville GA
404-408-8583
http://www.jakerowetaxidermy.com/


----------



## BigRebel5571

Athen area 
Sam Smith
Athens,Ga
(706)202-0074
www.samsmithtaxidermy.blogspot.com


----------



## donald-f

Alcovy Taxidermy
4032 Sunset Ct.
Covington, Ga.
678-859-8384
Ray Knight

Check out some of his work and prices on the web.
www.Alcovytaxidermy.com


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

R.B's Taxidermy
781 Prather Barnes Rd.
Manchester, GA 31816

Ronnie Bulloch
706-846-2285

He has done several mounts for me and several club members. He is worth the price. He did several for Dale Earnhart in the past.


----------



## church

Jerry mosely-- buckmaster taxidermy has done all my work he is on hwy 87 in kingswood forest subdevision his phone number 478-757-9940.go by and see his award winning mounts in his shop he is in monroe country on hwy 87 which is riverside dr out of macon ga.


----------



## klemsontigers7

Antler Creations Taxidermy in Lavonia.  Hugh does an excellent job.  I just picked this one up today and he did a full body piebald doe for me last year.  Both are amazing.  1554 North Fairview Road, Lavonia, GA  (706) 356-2254 or (706) 202-0881


----------



## sramagesr

around central ga use Glen Arp Hoot and Hollow He Is in Forsyth Ga does great work you need to give him a call 478 258 4612


----------



## bhblackwell

around cumming area i would use Sanford and Son taxidermy they do a excellent job they mounted the one in my picture 

5055 elrod cir
cumming ga 30041
678-300-0932
Jason Sanford


----------



## GaLarry

*Meriwether County Taxidermist*

Skins and Skulls Taxidermy
20317 Hwy 85
Gay, Ga. 30281
Matt Pike
678 708-6278

Matt did a great job on my Illinois Buck and my Georgia Buck in velvet.


----------



## kevincox

Knights Wildlife Studio
Tim Knight
Dublin, Ga 31021
478-275-4112

Here is my 2009 and 2010 bucks Tim mounted


----------



## jvaughn92

Martin Taxidermy
Barnesville, Ga
770-233-0003
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100003103277921
He does great work and has reasonable prices. He will work with you financially and make sure you're satisfied with your mount.
Here are some pics of my very first deer (killed it last year), and it was mounted by Martin Taxidermy. I have a 8pt I killed halloween of this year getting mounted by him. Hopefully I can bring him many more.


----------



## cwc

Glen Arp of Hoot and Hollow is in Forsyth  478 258 4612

My daughter killed her first deer on Oct. 29th and we had Glen do the mount.  I picked it up on Dec. 23rd and he did a fantastic job and the price just can't be beat! ($250)


----------



## rejfoxtrot

If your looking for cheap don't go here. If your looking for the best you'll want to take a look at http://www.masterswildlifeservices.com/ or stop by in Washington, GA.


----------



## HD28

North Georgia:

Ward's Taxidermy
Blue Ridge, GA
706-632-7317

25 + years professional experience.


----------



## deerhuntintaxi

Crane's Taxidermy
3960 Southside Drive
Acworth, Ga 30101
cranestaxidermy.com


----------



## GTHunter007

In the Covington area...

Steve Bishop Taxidermy
(770) 787-0840
Located at the corner of Hwy11 and Hwy142...The Hub

I have been using Steve going on 16 years now.  I can promise you the quality you get will be 2nd to none.  He specializes in whitetails...and it shows.  He also does some pretty sweet skull mounts, natural or dipped.   

Stop by his place one day...you should really see his work in person.  He keeps tons of pictures of deer so he always knows how to make 100% sure his finished product looks natural.


----------



## wildman0517

*Frogs in Appling*

I would recommend Frogs in Appling (706) 836-0345


----------



## amosmoses

Mild2wild taxidermy in dallas ga
3000 naroway church circle
Dallas ga 30132 
Talk to Brandon 404 787 9328
                                770 445 8808
They mount anything and everything
They did my last four deer blows the rest of the deer on my wall out of the water


----------



## Limbhanger2881

*Heads-N-Skulls*

In the Atlanta area Heads N Skulls does some really great work. Whether it is from, deer, bear, turkeys ducks to skull mounts. Has some first class plaques for skull mounts and a week turnaround period. He does skulls mounts ranging from bobcats to longhorn steers. He does not paint his skulls and they are super white. He can also have them camo dipped and new for 2012 is bronze dipped skulls. Alot of the taxidermists in the area sub out their work for him to do. His email is headsnskulls@hotmail.com or 770-243-3771


----------



## mountain cat

Oak hill taxidermy 
Gilmer county
706 635 1702


----------



## LabHunter2

*Got my deer back*

Got my last years buck back over the weekend. 133 7/8 inch 8 point in a semi sneak with a sweep to the left. Now waiting on my turkey from last year!! Mrs. Kim and Dwayne @ Bubbas Taxidermy do fine work and have great prices. They have done everything for me from ducks, deer, turkey, predators and more. I recommend them every time. There located at 2573 Fowler Freeman Rd. Danieslville, Ga 30633. Contact them @ 706-202-7652 or 706-202-5444. Their email is bubbastaxidermy1@yahoo.com


----------



## wgaduckhunter

Columbus-Phenic City area.Ray Griggs, in Seale just outside Phenix City, has ben excellent.  35+ years. did my big 9 pt in 1982. takes a while but well worth it.   has done work for Bill Jordan.  right now recovering from injury and running behind from what I understand.


----------



## hornhunter79

'Lil Man's Taxidermy 229-869-4628 Edison Ga.


----------



## cardenuto14

Wayne Kelly's Taxidermy
770.483.2332
2765 Samsum Rd SW
Stockbridge, GA 30281
www.wktaxidermy.com

Wayne and David do a great job. They are close to Atlanta and are great guys to deal with. They also process deer. Check out their website.


----------



## King Fisher

Pittman's Taxidermy is not in pearson, it's in Homerville
www.pittmanstaxidermystudio.com


----------



## jbroadnax

Frog's Buck shop.   http://www.frogsbuckshop.com/


----------



## bobbysmith77

*Great taxidermist around Henry County*

Edmondson's Taxidermy
Jeff Edmondson 404-368-2545
Mcdonough,ga


----------



## Belk

*Good taxidermy like fine art*

Good and great taxidermy is like fine art. It is in the eye of the beholder!  Each taxidermist has their  own style and look.
Look at the eyes, ears and nose to determine quality.
My favorites : Sam Smith and Chris Fortner.
Both live the life and do great work.

Chris has done my son's buck and one bull elk for me
Sam did my axis buck which is gorgeous!

 Fortner Taxidermy
 Covington, GA. 770-480-5241
http://fortnertaxidermy.com

Sam Smith
Athens,Ga
(706)202-0074
www.samsmithtaxidermy.blogspot.com


----------



## sfordjr

Steve Bishop in Covington. 
By FAR the best I've seen in Georgia!

770-787-0840


----------



## Trey Miller

Jason's Taxidermy
Lumpkin Ga
Cell# 229-321-9687

He does really good work!!


----------



## BCondor77

Wilson Taxidermy
1308 Cannon Farm Rd Sw
Oxford, GA 30054
(770) 787-6046

Marty is a great guy and does fantastic work.  I have had 3 bucks and a fox mounted by him...very pleased!


----------



## brownceluse

Not sure why my last post got deleted but let's try this again..... Chris Fortner at Fortner taxidermy in Covington hands down! Class act as well! 9184b old Atlanta hwy Covington ga 30014.770-480-5241.


----------



## bobby07

*Edmondson's Taxidermy (Mcdonough, Locust Grove, Jackson)*

This is an up and coming taxidermy stud. Jeff is really talented at what he does. His attention to detail is unmatched. Not only is he a profectionist but the turn over time is the best you'll find. I knew he was different when he told me "If it doesn't look like he's looking at you, then I haven't done my job." Give this guy a call and I promise you won't be disapointed. Shoulder Mount $325, Euro $100Camo dipped $175. Jeff Edmondson 404-368-2545


----------



## lilbear830

Carl McClain at eagle taxidermy in winder does excellent work. 7706256875 not too sure of the address.


----------



## ztemple1

baskins  in carollton  770-832-2915


----------



## Budda

If it ain't to late, Chris Fortner does a great job!!


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr

Hugh Bryant at Antler Creations in Lavonia did a great job. I hope I'll have some more bucks in the future to send his way.
(706) 356-2254


----------



## CowetaLonghorn

I wanna second Jeff Edmondson of Edmondsons Taxidermy in Ola. He has a small shop but does impressive work. I saw some of his mounts this week after I dropped off a turkey and I will be taking my next deer to him. He's about to get ready for the world championships and I saw one of his whitetail mounts and all I can say is whoa!


----------



## DeoVindice

Jordan's Taxidermy in Winston, Ga. 
7627 Highway 78
Winston, Ga. 30187
678-715-6363 

Wayman Jordan does a fine job. Been in business for many years and is well known around the Douglas/Cobb Co. area. They take their time but not too long. Usually they will have your mount back to you in 6 months or less. They have a full blown studio and always plenty of mounts to see. I suppose deer heads are their specialty but they do a great job on fish, birds, coyotes, etc. I have never seen a bad mount by this guy. He has mounted two deer for me and several for my family and friends. $350 shoulder mount is their standard rate, I do believe. Well worth it. If I can figure out how to insert pics...Maybe this will work. 

8 point semi sneak





10 point full sneak


----------



## Inthegarge

NW GA..............Rob Walthour, Savage River Taxidermy, Chickamauga, GA  30707    (706)539-1258


----------



## DeoVindice

Steve Johnson in Phenix City, Alabama "Realistic mounts for realistic prices" 
334-614-3058, or 334-448-0977

Steve does a pretty good job as well. He picks up at various deer processors and I let him mount an 8 point for me this year. He charges $275 for a shoulder mount and I know, I know...Sounds like a cheap job but he does a good job for the money. He has mounted some deer for a couple of my friends so I had a pretty good idea what to expect. You can still find a good deal sometimes. Steve takes his time and doesn't take on more than he can handle. Very nice guy as well. Here's the deer he mounted for me. Not bad for $275...At least I like it. (I have since knocked the cobwebs from the ceiling)


----------



## Rick Carter

Last week I attended the World Taxidermy Championships held in Springfield, Il. It was a true world event and was represented by taxidermists from the Continental United States as well as Alaska and Hawaii. There were also taxidermists competing from 20 foreign countries including Great Britain, China, Russia, Germany, New Zealand, Australia, Canada and many others. Two taxidermists from Georgia won some of the top honors. Stevie Young of Valdosta, Georgia won First place in the masters division and was awarded the "Best in World" title and Gold medal for a strutting Eastern wild turkey. "Frog" Mullis of Hawkinsville, Georgia won a first place in the masters division and was ranked "Second best in World" and a silver medal in the gamehead division for a boar mount. Their clients should be very proud to have world renowned taxidermists right here in their home state. Congratulations Stevie & Frog!


----------



## bowkill7

Rick Carter said:


> Last week I attended the World Taxidermy Championships held in Springfield, Il. It was a true world event and was represented by taxidermists from the Continental United States as well as Alaska and Hawaii. There were also taxidermists competing from 20 foreign countries including Great Britain, China, Russia, Germany, New Zealand, Australia, Canada and many others. Two taxidermists from Georgia won some of the top honors. Stevie Young of Valdosta, Georgia won First place in the masters division and was awarded the "Best in World" title and Gold medal for a strutting Eastern wild turkey. "Frog" Mullis of Hawkinsville, Georgia won a first place in the masters division and was ranked "Second best in World" and a silver medal in the gamehead division for a boar mount. Their clients should be very proud to have world renowned taxidermists right here in their home state. Congratulations Stevie & Frog!


I totally agree Rick, us old schoolers have seen alot of this young talent develop over the years after we have been there and done that. Congrats to the fine talented wildlife artists in this State, yourself included.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

Shawn Scott with Soggy Bottom Taxidermy in Savannah area (Guyton).
http://www.soggybottomtaxidermy.com/

-Ben


----------



## whgoode

In the Dawson County area see Phil King at "King of the outdoors"! Him and his wife Angie run the business out of there home. They do a great job. Phil has mounted two whitetail for me and several more for a couple of friends of mine. I have a couple pheasant over there now. You can reach Phil at 706-265-6258. Tell him Bill sent you!


----------



## CRIMINOLES

High point taxidermy !! Bart Whitman 678-796-4780 he does great work for reasonable prices ! Located in carroll county


----------



## xbowhunter75

I use Fortner's in Covington, great work.


----------



## RUNnGUN

John Williams at True Image Taxidermy does a great job! He has 5 of our turkeys now and has already done 1. If you have anything that you need mounted give John a call, he has an awesome business and does a great job!

True Image Taxidermy
(912) 585-1620
504 West 1st Street Vidalia, GA 30474
M-F 8-6
https://www.facebook.com/pages/True-Image-Taxidermy/194620577275937

Take a look at his facebook and look at some of his awesome work.


----------



## hrstille

Mike Allen Taxidermy
Vidalia, Ga
912-537-2636


----------



## Jim Thompson

I have 2 that I would refer to anyone without regret and without worry that it would blow back on me.  Both do an absolutely wonderful job with reasonable prices and high quality work.




1.  Woodys in Bladwin.  Since Woody passed a few years back Greg has been running the shop and is still turning out a large number of very high quality mounts.  Greg was doing the majority of the deer even when Woody was still alive and the quality is still there!  They specialize in deer and fish.  You cannot go wrong.  I miss that bi annual trip north for sure!

Here is a couple of examples of work they did for us and some fish





























2.  Fortner Taxidermy.  Chris does an outstanding job and is has a great following here on the forums and outside the forums.  He def cares about his work and follows thru on what he says.  He does a little bit of everything.  I have never had the opportunity to meet him because I started using him after moving up here but he has done a few mounts for us and has been nothing short of expectations.  Prices are great and customer service is even better.  Here is a few he has done for us as well.


----------



## BloodRunnerBear

Rick and Nickie Carter. Located just outside of Athens. Exceptional taxidermists and great people! Check them out at cartertaxidermy.com


----------



## Joshua Nicoli

*Check Out Joiners Wildlife Creations in Brooklet, GA*

Jason Joiner does a great job on his mounts.  He takes a lot of time making sure your trophy looks the best and he pays close attention to every detail. Great guy and great prices.

Jason Joiner
Joiners Wildlife Creations
910 Joiner Rd
Brooklet, GA 30415
(912)682-1679


----------



## JBranch

Smith's Taxidermy in Waycross. He is off of Swamp Road on Howard Lane. (912)-548-3159. 
Jody does excellent work, he specializes in deer. He has done a few bears and a cat or two. Does not do birds or fish (other than fan mounts for turkeys). His price for deer is 300 or 275 without plaque. Really fast turn around for European mounts.


----------



## Ragnar09

Master Taxidermy in Columbus, GA. Bruce was a great guy and willing to work with my deadline. Great work and had zero complaints.


----------



## Nicodemus

dogesco said:


> SW Georgia - Go to Dawson
> 
> Bob Miles Taxidermy
> 1491 Kennedy Pond Rd
> Dawson, GA 39842-3434
> (229) 623-5285
> 
> Great folks. Take all of our deer processed and mounted there. They are really friendly, professional, and do awesome work.
> 
> They have lots of mounts in a room for you to look at and will help you decide what you want done.
> 
> I have had shoulder mounts done there and tanned hides.
> 
> Don't hesitate to go see them.
> 
> I drive my deer from Worth Co all the way to Dawson (hour and half drive roughly) if that tells you anything!





Bob retired after this past season.


----------



## ChattNFHunter

Kevin Franklin of Franklin's taxidermy
Blue Ridge, Ga
(706) 632-6902


----------



## rab1951

Log Cabin Taxidermy
2711 Hodges Mill Road
Bogart, GA 30622  
Phone: (706) 769-6902


----------



## nchunterga19

anybody have any suggestions for the floyd and polk county areas??


----------



## jonathon27

Crooked Creek taxidermy in Sandersville hwy 68


----------



## 7magshooter

McMicken Taxidermy in Cartersville is top notch.  His quality is outstanding, very reasonable turnaround time and he has the skill to make just about anything happen in terms of various poses and unique mounts.  He has done all my work since 2006.

I can tell you to stay away AT ANY COST from Smith's taxidermy in Alpharetta.


----------



## hoytman308

BCondor77 said:


> Wilson Taxidermy
> 1308 Cannon Farm Rd Sw
> Oxford, GA 30054
> (770) 787-6046
> 
> Marty is a great guy and does fantastic work.  I have had 3 bucks and a fox mounted by him...very pleased!



Had several deer/ turkeys mounted but Marty.  Couldn't ask for a better taxidermist.


----------



## model88_308

Another nod to Knight's Wildlife Studio in Dublin. 

(I do look happy, don't I?)


----------



## tc2015

Knights wildlife studio     Dublin GA  (478) 275-4112   Tim knight does an excellent job and is very reasonable on all mounts


----------



## TriggerHappyJake

*Official Recommend a Taxidermist*

Rodney Baskin in Carrollton is my go to guy. He's done a coon and a gray fox for me that look like they could get up and walk away at anytime. I worked for him for a few weeks when I got out of high school and observed the great care he took in every mount big and small. He will be getting my business from now on I assure you.


----------



## josef2424

I would definitely recommend Wendell at North Runner Taxidermy. 
12481 GA-18, Williamson, GA 30292. 
(770) 567-9653. 
He refurbishes old mounts, does full body mounts, and has a large showroom full of stuff he has done which made me feel quite confident leaving my buck and duck with him. He even reconstructs unique facial features within a particular animal species if you give him necessary pictures and dimensions. He listened to all of my pet peeves about mounts and truly satisfied me personally, which is so important due to how varied people's tastes are. 





And it was a nine month return time which I think is well worth it given the quality of Wendell's work.


----------



## WinMag.300

*coweta county*

Steve Lewis 
770-463-4384 

Did my trout, my wifes 13lb bass, and both deer.


----------



## brownceluse

Has anyone mentioned Chris Fortner in Covington?


----------



## Mlangston8

The Buck Barn in bainbridge is one of the best around. The guy does any style and animal type of mount you can think of. He showed me a European mount that he did where he had a skull and put another deers rack on it and you'd have to have a microscope to tell he changed the antlers out. His name is Stacy(sp?) I highly recommend this guy


----------



## Bulldawgsierra

Southern Taxidermy in Adel. Also does tanning 229-896-1270 one of the best around with years of experience. Done everything from deer to fish to ducks and exotics. Even a few life size elephants.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

*Johnson County - Dublin Georgia*

Knight's Wildlife Studio
1220 North Jefferson Street
Dublin, Georgia 31021

478.275.4112


30 years experience. Lots of Taxidermist awards state and national level.

Does it all. The shop can tempt you with ideas for your mount when you see the variety of ways he is working on or had completed others work


----------



## model88_308

Knights did my hog shown in post #79 and this one a few years later. Both killed with Blaine Burley in Johnson County.


----------



## Gfjsteve16

Cranes in Acworth. Amazing detail


----------



## RaisinBlueLacyDogs

I wouldn't go to anyone but Rodney Baskin in Carrollton. I know he's won first place in competitions and does beautiful African game to turkeys to detailed whitetails for reasonable fee. Awesome work and a good guy. 770-832-2915


----------



## sirius76

If your looking for cheap don't go here. If your looking for the best you'll want to take a look at https://hunthacks.com/


----------



## beaulesye10

*Fowler Taxidermy*

Mike Fowler in Fitzgerald, Ga does great work at a wonderful price. 229 949 0007


----------



## GAJoe

BloodRunnerBear said:


> Rick and Nickie Carter. Located just outside of Athens. Exceptional taxidermists and great people! Check them out at cartertaxidermy.com



The Carters get another vote from me. This was my son's first deer. We found it three weeks and a lot of rainin after he shot it. Mother nature took it's toll so I researched taxidermists before deciding where to take it. Glad I chose Rick.


----------



## UncleLee

Ray Kessler in Guyton does great work with good turnaround time.   See below field to wall.

Ray Kessler
912-657-0416
https://www.facebook.com/ray.kessler.545


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Has anyone mentioned Chris Fortner in Covington?




He's now in Loganville and he does all of our work. Top notch guy that I would put up against anyone, any day.


----------



## godogs57

Surprised (shocked) no one has mentioned Trails End in Warner Robbins. These guys put the others to shame.


----------



## icemanesteele

Chris Fortner's best gallery is his instagram page -@fortner taxidermy. He does some truly amazing work.


----------



## Browning Slayer

icemanesteele said:


> Chris Fortner's best gallery is his instagram page -@fortner taxidermy. He does some truly amazing work.



^this^

You get what you pay for. The attention to detail is incredible. I picked up 2 deer from him last season and there’s still 3 more from my land in his freezer’s.

An archery buck.


----------



## Huntingnut3

Beech Creek Taxidermy in Winder. Great attention to detail and turn around time.


----------



## DougCross

Kevin Halle in St. Marys is probably the best in SE Georgia.


----------



## bilgerat

Ill stick with Greg at WOODYS TAXIDERMY In Baldwin


----------



## Major Wader

Any recommendations near Jasper, GA?


----------



## schawk26

Elbert County
Flatwoods Taxidermy
Dennis Cagle


----------



## HCdawg

Grant's Taxidermy 
Hartwell GA 
7064362390
Grants Taxidermy@Facebook


----------



## Deerslayer13

Moon’s Taxidermy in Dawson county 
‭(706) 864-0210‬


----------



## tbrown913

SuperDan said:


> Ray Knight
> Alcovy Taxidermy
> www.AlcovyTaxidermy.com
> Ray does it all including the Camo Dipping Skull Mounts! Check out his website for Photos of his work and pricing!




I will second this. I have had him do 2 European mounts for me, and one for my nephews first buck he killed with me. They are beautiful evenly white, the antlers are not "bleached", and the pedestal mount can be configured for wall or desk. Very reasonable price, and pretty quick turnaround.


----------



## GrantC77

Fortners Taxidermy. Chris has become the pedestal mount grand master.  Attention to detail is off the charts. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Baracus

Newborn taxidermy


----------



## adebord30183

McMickens in Cartersville Ga is my go to for anything. 11 deer, a yote fox 4 squirrels and pheasant. Darrel and team have done more for me in preserving my memories in the mounts than I could ever ask for. Turn around is usually around 6 months and the quality is second to none in my opinion.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Flatwoods Taxidermy
1570 Sam Tate Rd
Elberton, GA 30635 

Dennis Cagle
706-988-1955

https://www.facebook.com/FlatwoodsTaxidermy/

Used Flatwoods for the first time this year and was very impressed with the quality of work, quick turnaround, and very affordable price tag. I highly recommend Dennis and Flatwoods Taxidermy.


----------



## Throwback

RB’s taxidermy in Manchester or chattahoochee taxidermy (doug Stephens) in Franklin/heard county is who I use


----------



## Tadder

Chitwoods Taxidermy in Lavonia,Ga.


----------



## crasm1

Hinman"s taxidermy and deer processing in Weston Georgia.  They make the world famous Smoked Jalepeno and Cheddar sausage.  Mounts are hands down top notch.  World Class whitetails are sent there every year from all over the US.  His Bird work is amazing too.


----------



## jhanie79

Anyone ever use Jack Adkinson outta Flovilla?


----------



## ScottA

Baracus said:


> Newborn taxidermy



Ricky Smith at Newborn Taxidermy. He has been doing my mounts for 20 years.


----------



## shotgun

GrantC77 said:


> Fortners Taxidermy. Chris has become the pedestal mount grand master.  Attention to detail is off the charts. You get what you pay for.


I second that. Chris has done two fish for me and they were outstanding!


----------



## KHalle

www.taxidermybykevinhalle.com


----------



## Wifeshusband

Bill Jordon's taxi man out of Fortson, Georgia. Can't remember his name but you could probably google taxidermist in Harris County, Georgia and find him.  Out of five mounts from five different taxi men, his was unquestionably the best.


----------



## EyesUp83

I've got a fresh bear hide in the freezer. Does anybody have good experiences with sending a hide off to be tanned, if so where? Or do you have your taxidermist send it off for you? It's my first bear so I want a good job done on it.


----------



## malikasif06

I drive my deer from Worth Co all the way to Dawson (hour and half drive roughly) if that tells you anything!

get-mobdro.com


----------



## mtclev5651

Vic and Cliff at Southern Draw taxidermy . Nicest and best


----------



## rugerfan

I will throw a recommendation in for Buck Master Taxidermy near Macon.  Turned out better than I had imagined.


----------



## Landspeedracer

The most Renowned Taxidermist in the State of Ga. probably is Bud Jones Taxidermy. Bud has been a Taxidermist for probably pushing 50 years at his rustic shop sitting on the bank of Green Creek just outside of historic Tallapoosa. He trained at a worldwide shop in Colorado. For years wealthy hunters would travel to Africa and other exotic locations then have their trophies crated up, iced down and shipped to Mr. Jones Shop. His family is involved or used to be his Wife and one or both of his Daughters were involved. Don’t know how many of you have been to the Museum in Anniston, Al. Mr Jones was responsible for preparing all of the exhibits there  and he had a very nice museum in hid shop including a huge full size trophy bill moose.


----------



## Buckman18

North GA deer: Woody’s in Baldwin

Everything else in North GA: Trophy Taker


----------



## stickandstring96

Is Charles "Charlie/Charley" Douglas still around Savannah and doing taxidermy? If so does anyone know how to contact him?


----------

